# Evergreen Styrene Suppliers



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Any one have a good online source for ordering Evergreen Styrene? I'm now living in a town (Bozeman, MT) that has a local hobby store, but he doesn't stock any styrene or any scratch building supplies. So therefore I'm turning to the wonderful word of ordering online and paying shipping. I hate to pay $8 for shipping for a $3 bundle of styrene!!!

Any suggestions?
Craig


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

and his wholesaler does not have it ? I would think whoever he orders from would have it to ship with his regular stuff........... or is he one of those no special order places?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Craig, 

I recommend Internet Trains. They have it all. 

http://www.internettrains.com 

Brian


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

I order directly from Evergreen Styrene. Just order some 24" stuff for a pulpwood car last week. Give them a call. 
Ron


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also order online direct from Plastruct if you want to go that route. Their catalog is amazing.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So what, You guys forget about Tower Hobbies?? They have it all! Model supplies, that is - not much in G-scale tho, Great service to your door! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Order direct from either one, Evergreen has a $25 min as I recall, don't remember about whether Plastruct does or not...
At today's prices it don't take long to eat up $25 min though... Its the only way to go if U want longer than 1 ft lengths...
Paul R...


----------

